# Concrete stain/sealer removal???



## kferar (Aug 29, 2009)

We had a concrete patio installed two summers ago.  We stained and sealed it with Quikrete.  Apparently the stain and sealer were not compatible and the whole thing started chipping.  We tried power washing it and finally renting a concrete buffer with carbide tips.  It did remove a lot of the stain/sealer but there is still some left in the grooves from the brush strokes of when the concrete was poured and textured.  

I was told to try some chemical treatments like muriatic acid.  Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## 911handyman (Sep 6, 2009)

You can purchase strong strippers at the paint store, or even talk to a concrete company or worker.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Sep 9, 2009)

so much for the stuff you buy in apron stores    i'd rather think you fail'd to neutralize the acid-stain metallic salts & remove them sufficiently for the sealer to adhere because both the stain AND the sealer were by the same manufacturer,,, did you happen to call their customer-no-svce # & what'd they say ? ? ? apron store muriatic diluted 1:6 w/water should remove the remaining stain

btw, the carbide teeth removed conc along w/the stain,,, you'll find more comprehensive help in decorative conc forums,,, good luck !


----------

